# New Fangled Workbench



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

I came across a video online showing the New-Fangled Workbench that was done by someone at Fine WoodWorking. I ordered the plans and finally got some time to start building it. I don't have pictures yet and it isn't completely finished yet but I am very impressed. This is a very stable and versatile bench that I look forward to using. One of the really neat features of this bench is the ability to mount bench tools and easily remove them when not in use.

I hope to finish it tomorrow and will get some pictures then but I had to share.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Not to be left hangin'.....*

http://www.finewoodworking.com/Workshop/WorkshopArticle.aspx?id=28530
For those who have no idea what it is.:blink: bill

What a great bench! I need one. Thanks for posting the idea, and I'm anxious to see what yours is like.


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

The planer rail and a couple front vise pieces are all I have left but I had to stop for the football game. I already made a special mount for my miter saw and I plan on doing the same thing with my drill press and planer when I get those. 

I am also going to make a panel with a riser on it so I can support long pieces when using my miter saw. Nice thing with this design is it will be very easy to move the riser anywhere I need it for supporting whatever length I am cutting.

One problem with being slightly ADD is staying on track. I worked on 3 different parts while in the middle of attaching the top. I am trying to work on my focus more as I continue but I'm not holding my brea...LOOK!! SHINY OBJECT!!!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is a really cool bench. I like the use of the pipe clamps. Very economical compared to some of the packaged clamps out there. I too would love to see your finished project.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

When I see projects like that my "green" side comes out. Green with envy that is. Just wish I had the space to have some of these great projects/aids.

George


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

As I post the pictures of this bench I have to point out that I did make a couple of minor changes from the plans. For one, I decided I wasn't going to rip all these 2x4's down to 3” wide boards so I altered the plans to accommodate the extra width. I also had some 1/2” OSB lying around to use as spacer material. 


The plans also call for 1” holes for the pipe clamps. I found this to be a poor idea for the front and tail vises so I drilled those out to 1 1/8” holes. Unless both my 1” bits are too small I found that a 3/4” iron pipe (~1” OD) does not go through a 1” hole. The holes for the planer rail are not bored through and should be as tight as you can make them. I cut those 2 pieces of pipe before I realized the difference caused by not ripping my 2x4's down. To fix this I took a couple pieces of 3/4” ply and drilled a through hole and just screwed those to the bottom of the top piece.


I don't know how much I will use the planer rail but I decided to add it anyway. I figured it was easy enough to add up front rather than bemoan the fact that I shoulda/coulda.


On a PRIDE note: The leg assemblies are put together with 6” 3/8” lag screws. My pilot bit is only 3” long. I ran the screws in as far as I could with the drills I had but that still left about 1” to go on each of the 16 screws. My 11 year old son, Wes, used a ratchet to run them the rest of the way in on all 16.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Damn, I really like that design! So much that I'm actually considering buying the plans! Do the online plans include the little "upgrades" he mentioned in the video? (Things like the v-brace on the bottom of the planing rail etc.)


----------



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

15 seconds into the video and I was hooked.

This will be my next peoject. 

Scott, thanks for posting this. I can see many uses as you mention.


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

frankp said:


> Damn, I really like that design! So much that I'm actually considering buying the plans! Do the online plans include the little "upgrades" he mentioned in the video? (Things like the v-brace on the bottom of the planing rail etc.)


The upgrades are all there and in the plans. The plans can be a little confusing (at least I found them that way) but I also altered the plans so as not to have to rip my 2x4s down.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nice work ScottyB*

Isn't funny how even the most simple things like the hole size for the pipe has to be changed and the use of standard 2 x 4's isn't thought of....Oh well. Thanks for posting the concept, it's a great one. We all want one now! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## FWFreitag (Feb 21, 2010)

*There is another workbench similar*

Hi, 

There is another workbench using the same idea with pipe clamps that you should look at - made by Blum Tools.

Here is a link to their website gallery:

http://www.blumtool.com/pages/gallery.html

Looks very functional and might give you some additional ideas to modify yours or change the way you use it, etc.


​


----------



## Eusibius2 (Jan 6, 2010)

ScottyB said:


> On a PRIDE note: The leg assemblies are put together with 6” 3/8” lag screws. My pilot bit is only 3” long. I ran the screws in as far as I could with the drills I had but that still left about 1” to go on each of the 16 screws. My 11 year old son, Wes, used a ratchet to run them the rest of the way in on all 16.


Kudos to Wes! I can't wait for my son to start helping out in my shop...

Oh yeah, bench looks great too! LOL


----------



## BlackWater (Nov 20, 2009)

I like that bench!
A few of those ideas are already in use on the bench I built for pre-hanging all the interior doors for our new home (most of them over 100 years old). This bench certainly gives me ideas on enhancing what I already have! Thanks for sharing, Scotty!


----------



## Eusibius2 (Jan 6, 2010)

ScottyB said:


> The upgrades are all there and in the plans. The plans can be a little confusing (at least I found them that way) but I also altered the plans so as not to have to rip my 2x4s down.


That's an interesting point. How hard is it to rip a 2x4 down to 3" Realistically you'd be taking 1/4" off both sides, and to try to get them straight (square)? My table saw is 'pretty close' to straight and level, but at 8' lengths or so, the 'pretty close' part would surely show.

On the other hand, if you were to use stock 2x4, the faces would have somewhat of a beveled corner every 4" instead of a flat face all the way across. How much of a nuisance would this be?


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Personally, I'd want the work surface to be as free from "defect" as possible, so I'd rip the boards, but there's no other reason other than aesthetics to require that. If the boards are already seasoned enough to be finished moving and they're fairly straight there shouldn't be any major issues using them stock.


----------



## G Fresh (Mar 22, 2009)

Pretty neat bench, I think I may add some of the features to mine. Nice post ScottyB.


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

frankp said:


> Personally, I'd want the work surface to be as free from "defect" as possible, so I'd rip the boards, but there's no other reason other than aesthetics to require that. If the boards are already seasoned enough to be finished moving and they're fairly straight there shouldn't be any major issues using them stock.


I thought about that as well. I decided if I want to have a smooth surface I can top it with a piece of hardboard. My other thought is the bevels where the boards come together work to keep screws and pencils from rolling off and I can live with that. :yes:


----------



## alang (Jan 12, 2010)

This looks like a really good project for my small shop (garage). Much better usage of space.

I found some basic plans and assembly instructions in case anyone else is interested.

New-fangled Workbench Plans

Wish me luck...


----------



## MikeG (May 3, 2010)

Hello everyone

This is a fantastic site. I am a Welder/Fabricator and am just getting into woodworking. I love the idea of this workbench although I am not sure i even need a workbench like this. A friend of mine at work who is a carpenter said that this would be a great project and workbench for me to work on. He likes it so much he plans on building one too. Anyway I had a question about the the 2x4s I do not have a table saw my friend said i could still rip them with a skill saw and a guide on the 2x4. i noticed in the plans part of the table makes a 9inch wide work area with 3 2x4s put fastened together. Why not just use a 2x10 cut down to the 9inch's? Is there a particular reason to use 3 2x4s?

Thanks

Mike G


----------



## Eusibius2 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi Mike. Aesthetics maybe? Looks more like a kitchen butcher block this way, rather than a single 2x10. I would think, too, that a few 2x4's that have been ripped to size would also give a more true level work surface than a 2x10. Additionally (and a very small point), you would lose about half an inch of depth overall (it helps for extra clamping, right?). The measured 2x4's (ripped to size in the plans) come in at 9 3/4" with a very sharp edge, while the 2x10' would only give nominally 9 1/4" with a rounded edge. See, I said it was a very small point! LOL


----------



## alang (Jan 12, 2010)

when I built mine, I used wood from my old bench and scraps I had around my shop. My old bench was topped with a butcher block counter stock from home depot. I used that as the work surface of the new bench. This gives me a single even surface to work on.


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

So, its been a year. How is your bench holding up? Would you change anything?


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah, I have the plans for this too. Saw it on the FWW site. Its definitely on my to do list.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

mjdtexan said:


> So, its been a year. How is your bench holding up? Would you change anything?


+1. I'm very interested in this. I like the idea of swapping out bench tools. I wonder if you could incorporate some sort of shelf storage of them underneath...hmmmm wheels are spinning.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I haven't put pics up of mine, yet but I built one a couple of months ago. On the back side I shortened the top and made a tool well/sanding box that is 10" by 24" or so. I also added a shelf underneath because I need the extra storage space.

Hopefully I'll get some pics taken really soon and then I'll be able revive my thread about it.


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry for the delay in responding to this, I've been on the road for a couple weeks. I do like my bench and keep thinking about what I might do different. I like the idea of a tool well but hadn't really figured out how I wanted to do that. I am thinking about just adding a bottom to the existing well. I have also considered adding a shelf to the horizontal brace but I haven't got around to that yet. 

The other thing I will do is make longer pipes for the front vise.

The one problem I have with judging what I would change is that I haven't used it as much as I would like. I am still putting my shop together and putting out fires so it has spent a lot of time as a catch all.


----------

